# Sweet goodies good enough to share?



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Sweets seem to be one of my biggest problem foods for IBS. That's why for a couple years I really thought I had candida since symptoms for it are often blamed on ingestion of sweets. As many of you may recall, corn syrup (in all its forms) is something I categorize as a trigger, and it winds-up in the darnedest places when you look for it on the labels. So, at Christmas time, when everyone else is chowing-down on brownies and cookies and stuff, here I sit wondering what treats are "safe" for IBS.I've experimented with a special carrot cake that my wife devised. It is very tastey and doesn't mess me up too bad except sometimes it seems to increase urgency and the carrot bits go right through.Now I'm eating some gingerbread men we made over the weekend with some carefully thought-out ingredients. That seems to be working fine for me except it doesn't come-out quite like the big, thick ones my mom used to make...maybe we'll have to modify it a bit.So my question to all of you is: Any suggestions?


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

I don't have any problems with sweets myself. I do have troubles with cake though because of my Gerd I regurgitate it. So I stay away from that. As for the carrot cake you said bits? Try shredding them into the recipe instead. I'm also wondering if all the corn syrups are triggers or what? Since there are so many of them...light, dark, kyro etc..I keep a box of vanilla wafers around for sweet cravings. Not that I get them much anymore. And usually have a cup of tea with them. Actually the last time I had an appetite was 2 weeks ago now I just eat enough for some energy. Have you've tried home made fudge? Stay away from dark thought. Try using organic ingredients in your recipes. If you can afford and if their available in your area. Some place delivers them now. Can you stomach custards or puddings?Oh and there are plenty of recipes for cookies and brownies out there without syrup.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Steve if you are fructose intolerant you might want to stay away from carrots and sugar. Brown rice syrup may be a good substitute. I have put a recipe for chocolate cake under Dessert for fructose Intolerance. I didn't realize you had started this thread. I'll put up some more recipes under Dessert for fructose Intolerance.


----------

